# Electronic Voice



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Many of you know my vocal chords were removed due to cancer. I now communicate through a electronic microphone. I started training my 2 Dutchies again. 

I have tried to get them accustomed to this electronic voice for about 3 weeks now. I call them by name and do simple training commands with it. 

After 3 weeks they still don't seem to have a clue what the hell I am saying. I knew there would be adjustment time to the new strange voice but never expected this long.](*,)


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Many of you know my vocal chords were removed due to cancer. I now communicate through a electronic microphone. I started training my 2 Dutchies again.
> 
> I have tried to get them accustomed to this electronic voice for about 3 weeks now. I call them by name and do simple training commands with it.
> 
> After 3 weeks they still don't seem to have a clue what the hell I am saying. I knew there would be adjustment time to the new strange voice but never expected this long.](*,)


Have you considered using a whistle? You can find stock dog whistles on quite a few Border Collie websites.

I will have to admit, _my_ mastery of the whistle is taking longer than I expected:sad:

I cannot seem to consistently produce the same tweet or whoot or tweet tweet whoot whoot...LOL

Good luck to you, I know it must be so very frustrating!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> Have you considered using a whistle? You can find stock dog whistles on quite a few Border Collie websites.
> 
> I will have to admit, _my_ mastery of the whistle is taking longer than I expected:sad:
> 
> ...


They know hand signals. I was going to tackle the whistle after they got squared away on the electronic voice.

I didn't expect it to take this long. That is what is so frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They know hand signals. I was going to tackle the whistle after they got squared away on the electronic voice.
> 
> I didn't expect it to take this long. That is what is so frustrating.


 
You still got your cane right? :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> You still got your cane right? :grin:


Jody, that made me laugh. Yeah, I still have it. I was trying the soft approach first. If I detect they are just playing "stupid" I won't hesitate to beat the shit out of them with my cane.:smile:

One of the problems is I am not done with the learning curve associated with this damn robot voice. Everything is total monotone right now. Also s's, c's and k's are difficult. Pretty much any sound where I need to put my tongue at the roof of the mouth is real tough.That isn't helping their voice recognition.

I'm working with the VA speech therapist to get better with those things. Most people pretty well understand me. The dogs and my wife are having the hardest time. My wife can hang in there for awhile until I get better.:smile:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Lee if you go with the whistle, use a Fox 40, that is what I was always told to use for FR, and they work great- :-\"
you said they know hand commands, use your hand commands in conjunction with your electronic voice- they will get it- but really....I think you have very smart dogs, and they are just testing you...making sure you stick with it :-D I think they are training you, making you practice with your electronic voice again and again....:mrgreen: so go out and train so more!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> Lee if you go with the whistle, use a Fox 40, that is what I was always told to use for FR, and they work great- :-\"
> you said they know hand commands, use your hand commands in conjunction with your electronic voice- they will get it- but really....I think you have very smart dogs, and they are just testing you...making sure you stick with it :-D I think they are training you, making you practice with your electronic voice again and again....:mrgreen: so go out and train so more!


That's what I'm doing. The hand signals with the robot voice and then just the robot voice. I'm just surprised w/o the hand signals they are so clueless. I watch to see if they are just being assholes about this but I think they just don't "get it" yet.

Surprising!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I would think a whistle is the way to go with this. The thing about a herding whistle over a Fox 40 is the ability to change pitch and tone. You really have an almost unlimited repertoire of sounds to choose from. Fox whistles give you one sounds. You'll end up doing morse code with your dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> I would think a whistle is the way to go with this. The thing about a herding whistle over a Fox 40 is the ability to change pitch and tone. You really have an almost unlimited repertoire of sounds to choose from. Fox whistles give you one sounds. You'll end up doing morse code with your dog.


Interesting, Ben! One of the huge negatives I am seeing with the electronic robotic voice is it so monotone. These dogs don't need many physical corrections any more. They are not beginners.

It is aggravating that verbal corrections and praise sound exactly the same. There is some degree of control over that monotone boring speech but it takes a long time to master it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

A little off topic, but does the electronic voice have a remote control where your wife can make you say something you don't want to say?


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is aggravating that verbal corrections and praise sound exactly the same. There is some degree of control over that monotone boring speech but it takes a long time to master it.


I was told by an old BC guy, to learn the whistle I should practice "singing" songs with the radio. When I could sing an entire song, then I could make up my commands. Most of the words we use can be simulated with the whistle. It is quite amazing.

I practice in the car ...when there are no dogs with me. I don't want the dogs to get used to ignoring the whistle. I do practice when the kids are with me....it is the only time I get to really annoy them:-$

I hope you find some communication tool that works well for you! 

Kellie

PS the whistle hangs around you neck on a lanyard...keeping your hands free to use your cane as needed:mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> A little off topic, but does the electronic voice have a remote control where your wife can make you say something you don't want to say?


Thank god no! If they ever invent something like that I will take this thing back and go speechless!:smile:

BTW, Thomas, the plan at the moment is to arrive lock, stock and barrel in Canon City June 14 give or take a day.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> I was told by an old BC guy, to learn the whistle I should practice "singing" songs with the radio. When I could sing an entire song, then I could make up my commands. Most of the words we use can be simulated with the whistle. It is quite amazing.
> 
> I practice in the car ...when there are no dogs with me. I don't want the dogs to get used to ignoring the whistle. I do practice when the kids are with me....it is the only time I get to really annoy them:-$
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hints and info, Kellie. Two hand free sounds real nice. Right now one hand always is holding the microphone device. 

In another month they are going to do a mini surgery and insert some kind of speaking device in my throat that will give me another way to speak. My understanding is it sounds kind of like burping words. 

The doctors say the big benefit to that form of communication is there is no electronic sound. It will be interesting to see if it doesn't sound as robotic.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Lee, if you are going to trial them, if I were you, I'd completely move to sign command, when it sight, and whistle when not. Just an idea, maybe they will get used to the new device after all. Give them a bit more time.



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Many of you know my vocal chords were removed due to cancer. I now communicate through a electronic microphone. I started training my 2 Dutchies again.
> 
> I have tried to get them accustomed to this electronic voice for about 3 weeks now. I call them by name and do simple training commands with it.
> 
> After 3 weeks they still don't seem to have a clue what the hell I am saying. I knew there would be adjustment time to the new strange voice but never expected this long.](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Lee, if you are going to trial them, if I were you, I'd completely move to sign command, when it sight, and whistle when not. Just an idea, maybe they will get used to the new device after all. Give them a bit more time.


I haven't planned that far ahead yet regarding trailing them, Adi. I want to see first how I hold up health wise and then go from there. 

Right now, other than this annoying voice thing, it has been fun starting to get back into the obedience groove.:-D 

It's been over a year that I haven't been capable of doing much.](*,)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lee I used hand signals with my Lab. As she got older and the hearing was shot, the signals worked well.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> BTW, Thomas, the plan at the moment is to arrive lock, stock and barrel in Canon City June 14 give or take a day.


Hey Lee,

Looking forward to meeting you and the family (human and canine). Let me know if you need anything to make the move
easier


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Are there some sounds that are easier to make/differentiate with the device than others? I am thinking of more just sounds vs actual words. Since the dogs don't really speak english anyways...maybe you could come up with some sounds (like a "k" sound vs. soft "s" sound or some such thing) for different commands, instead of whole commands.

Anyhoo, I am sure you will get things working for you soon either way. Like you mentioned, though it is frustrating, it is pretty awesome for both you and the dogs that you are working with them again! Keep up the good work=D>


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> In another month they are going to do a mini surgery and insert some kind of speaking device in my throat that will give me another way to speak. My understanding is it sounds kind of like burping words.


Lucky SOB, I been trying to burp the alphabet since I was a kid.


----------

